# 5'11 360 lbs looking for first bike at shop



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

looking to start shopping at my local shops. i plan on stopping in for.suggestions my price limit is 600 any one know of a bike that i wont flatten the tires on?


----------



## marvthegrate (Mar 3, 2013)

I am quite a bit taller but about your weight. I ended up getting a Raleigh Talus 29 Sport, but I think the Talus 29 is about in your price range. It's been good to me so far, with 2.2 tires. The Talus 29 has the same wheels/tires as the sport. I am sure others will weigh in on this, but I tend to believe you should get as much bike as you can up front to save the cost of upgrading later. If you have a LBS who carries Raleigh, give them a look. They seemed to be very price competitive when I was shopping around. 
I would add, look into the 2013 models of the Raleigh instead of the 2012. There are some frame geometry changes that made me wait for the current line.


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

my fear is i won't find anything in my price range that has a strong frame that can support my weight, i will be doing trail biking for the most part, once i lose 50 to 100 lbs i will look to upgrade, i know the LBS will be able to answer my questions but i feel they will try to fit me into something i cannot afford or something i know nothing about, from my understanding the steel frame is way better than the aluminum for a guy my size, (makes sense)


----------



## marvthegrate (Mar 3, 2013)

Check out that Raleigh if you have a local dealer. I think it is right in your price range.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good for you wanting to get on a bike and make some changes! I'm 6' and started out at 368 Pounds in March. I'm now down to 346 from riding my bike and doing Crossfit. Steel vs. Aluminum, I think, is more of a personal preference. You probably aren't going to be pushing the frame by going over a bunch of big jumps, etc. I ride a 12 year old Jamis 7005 Aluminum frame, and I'm not worried in the least about it's strength. I'm only riding road at the moment, but even light trails and fire roads are no worry to me. Good luck on your new journey.:thumbsup:

Fro your price range, you can also check out the Airborne Guardian ($599). Airborne Cycles is online only, but from what I've seen on the forums, they are a great company to deal with. If you are interested, check out the Airborne forum and ask some questions. They have a factory rep that hangs out there and takes the time to answer the questions asked. I'm considering a Goblin right now, and have been impressed my the reviews I've read of the company.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Frame won't likely be an issues. Wheels, hubs, saddle, and seat post may be. You'll also be harder on drive train parts as well.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a little lighter than you but ride rocky singletrack and have been hard on my bikes through the years. I would buy new so you have a warranty if anything breaks. Check with your LBS to make sure that the warranty isn't voided by your weight (most won't but double check). If you don't know how to work on bikes, I'd stick local. That way you have someone easy to go back to if you have issues. 

At $600, the component spec isn't going to be ideal for your weight but if you stay on paved trails and ride smooth stuff it should last long enough to start dropping some lbs. If you want to build up a purpose built tank that you can ride anywhere, you're gonna need at least $1500-2000 (just to give you an idea). If you don't have that kind of cash flow now, buy a bike with a warranty and ride it like you stole it.

I've seen some good deals on diamonback bikes, might look into those.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, for a tank build, you'll blow your budget just on wheels.


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

went to the LBS yesterday and couldn't have had any better service, the guys there answered everything for this newbie. i spent an hour looking around finding the bike for me and after going over it with the guys there i think i decided on the Trek FX 7.3 WSD its a hybrid that i think will suit me just fine for local paved trail riding and street riding, once i get the weight down i can move on up to the next bike and get something i can bang around. anyone have thoughts on the Trek above?


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

WSD usually stands for womens specific design. That doesn't mean that a man can't ride it but I would make sure it fits since it's designed for someone with a woman's proportions.


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

well good thing i posted that, i will make sure it fits - thanks for the heads up, they made no mention to that


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

macmanman said:


> well good thing i posted that, i will make sure it fits - thanks for the heads up, they made no mention to that


I had the same thing happen to me with road bike. They didn't have my size in the mens and tried to push the womens bike on me. It was the same listed size but the reach was a lot shorter. I finally asked them if this was the womens and they said they didn't think so, which was a crock. We looked it up online and of course it was. Some shops will do anything to move a bike.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally would look for a used bike at that price. Anything new at that price is going to have crap wheels. If I personally was looking for a bike at that price, I'd look for a Kona hardtail. Kona's come with good components, and a lot of their hardtails come with Sun wheels, which are stronger than most. 

Also, some seats have weight ratings. I found that out after bending seat rails.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wondering if a mountain bike would have stronger wheels compared to a hybrid bike. That hybrid defenitely won't last on any single track trails. OK for paved stuff though.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd definitely go for a rigid regardless of anything else, 360lbs is going to kill shocks pretty quickly.


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

myself i would think that a mountain bike would have stronger wheels, but again i know nothing. even if i got the mountain bike for just trail riding and street riding its not the end of the world, and when the weight goes down i have it to bang around doing real mountain biking


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Giant revel 29er
Giant talon 29er 
Both around $700 but solid builds and a very upgrade able frame. Revel is a little more relaxed than the talon (racey) 

Check em out and good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

now tire strength is my concern, after speaking to the guys at the LBS they told me that i can go with a mountain bike with a 30 something spoke count and i should be alright since i am not doing real mountain biking, i am just taking it on dirt trails casually and road biking for exercise. i am just wondering if the trek FX series will have a decent rim to hold the weight. the shop is a big trek dealer and only does Fuji and Trek - reason i want to use them is they give a lifetime frame and structure warranty, if the frame cracks i can bring it in and get a new one or upgraded style


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

A 36 spoke wheel would be better. I've broken spokes on a 32 spoke wheel before under heavy breaking going downhill when I was 220lbs so I've no idea why they wouldn't want to sell you a bike with the strongest wheel they could, better safe than sorry.

Also, without wanting to start an argument and derail the thread, smaller (26") wheels are generally stronger because of the smaller space between spokes at the rim and the triangulation of the spokes mean that they're not as easy to 'taco'


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

I am 6'3 and 346 pounds. I am riding a Big Box Bike and Don't have any issues. I have 36 spoke no name alloy rims. I've been on about 8 trails, one with some nice rocky down hill sections. My rims are still good. So if you get a name brand bike like a Kona, Trek, Giant and it has 36 spokes, I'd probably say you would be fine. 

If I was you, I wouldn't go for a hybrid. I'd go for a mountain bike that way you can go on single track flat trails.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't mean to sound like a prick but I feel like your bike shop is steering you in the wrong direction and jut trying to make a quick sell. Everyone here has valid answers and very different from your bike shop. You want to Mtb and are on mtbr. Get an Mtb, not a hybrid. Mtb will work perfect on te road too. I would go with rigid or maybe a hard tail. At that weight and price budget, whatever fork you have will not last long at all and then you're sinking more to replace it. Also 32/36 spokes. Your bike shop is silly to try and tell you 30 is ok. 26" would be better than a cheap 29er as well. Excuse my above comment suggesting the revel and talon. Giant makes a revel in 26" also but again a rigid fork may behoove you especially if you'll be on the road and for the type of trails you plan to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

kikoraa said:


> I don't mean to sound like a prick but I feel like your bike shop is steering you in the wrong direction and jut trying to make a quick sell.


+1


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

i was told by the shop as well that i should stick with hardtail because the shocks at my weight will give me problems and most likely have to return it because they have had that problem with a lot of heavy people


----------



## macmanman (Jun 3, 2013)

i've decided to go with the mountain bike which i will decide on which one tonight. only indecision is shocks or no shocks in the front? would my weight really matter if i am just doing trails and road biking no jumping or rocks or mountains?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

macmanman said:


> i've decided to go with the mountain bike which i will decide on which one tonight. only indecision is shocks or no shocks in the front? would my weight really matter if i am just doing trails and road biking no jumping or rocks or mountains?


Most shocks won't respond well to your weight, so you're better off going rigid, IMO. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

jtmartino said:


> Most shocks won't respond well to your weight, so you're better off going rigid, IMO. Good luck and have fun!


What if it has a lock out? so that when he looses some weight he has it and can use it.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

208Ryder said:


> What if it has a lock out? so that when he looses some weight he has it and can use it.


Here's my recommendation - buy the cheapest bike you can find that will work for you. Use it to lose weight and get into the sport. Determine whether or not you are actually interested in mountain biking. If you decide you're into it, and you really want/need something better, then go drop the cash for a shock-equipped MTB (as he said he'd do in his OP). But as it stands, shocks are pretty worthless for paved trail and fire road riding, especially when the goal is fitness over MTB. Shocks usually add weight, complexity, and something to maintain that may never even be used.


----------



## Scott_PA (Oct 23, 2012)

Check your messages. I sent you a PM


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

jtmartino said:


> Here's my recommendation - buy the cheapest bike you can find that will work for you. Use it to lose weight and get into the sport. Determine whether or not you are actually interested in mountain biking. If you decide you're into it, and you really want/need something better, then go drop the cash for a shock-equipped MTB (as he said he'd do in his OP). But as it stands, shocks are pretty worthless for paved trail and fire road riding, especially when the goal is fitness over MTB. Shocks usually add weight, complexity, and something to maintain that may never even be used.


Sage advice... Don't over complicate things.

If you're thinking a hybrid will work for the trails you ride, I seriously doubt you will ever have to worry about your weight breaking parts on any LBS MTB.


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

GT Avalanche. Beefy and in your price range.


----------



## harddock (Jul 25, 2013)

You could always consider used. If you know what size you need and shop around you can get some better bikes with better components and still spend within your budget. This frees up some cash so the person that sold you his can buy or build a bettrer one because no one ever goes to a lesser bike. You still help the economy and get yourself a better product.


----------

